# Anyone doing Up the Creek on Saturday?



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone here doing the Up the Creek Without a Pedal century on Saturday in Rome, Ga.? Looks fun!


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to sign up for it this last week but realized we're having the annual picnickie at my marina tomorrow. 

Did the 3S3M last week,and am going to Clarksville for the CRAM the 26th, so the spousal unit insists I take a weekend off and go to the boat/marina. 

Let me (us) know how it goes if you do it. I've never done it before and am interested to know how well supported it is.


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 23, 2007)

Very well supported & a great course. I have done it in years past. Not this year. The mountain bike calls tomorrow with this kinda wonderful weather.


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Today's ride was super. Nice route. Good support. Will do it again next year.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Tks for the update, Newsmanmiester.

You given any thought to the CRAM up in Clarksville on the 26th?


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tuck, I do the Sunrise Century around Labor Day in Clarksville. It and CRAM are similar, I've been told. Certainly enjoyed Sunrise Century last year. Next one on my agenda is Harpeth River Ride June 2 in Franklin, TN. Fantastically planned event. Last year, Lance Armstrong led the way. This year it's capped at 1,500 so sign up and join us.


----------

